# Sunday Morning



## Not For Hire (Jun 30, 2009)

I took my wife fishin Sunday morning. The tides were low so we started out at secret location "E F". There were tons of mullet stacked up on the edge of the flats dropoff. The reds were craching them pretty good. We caught about 15 or 20 on topwaters up to about 30 inches. We also caught about 5 trout and a skipjack. After that was over at about 9:30 we went to secret location number 2, "B R". There were no other boats there only 3 kayakers. Probably because the water was real low. We found some small schools of tailing reds. I caught 3 on my fly rod and my wife caught 2 on a worm. They were smaller. 20 inch range. I bet it was good at first light for tailers. That lasted until about 11:00 when the wind got up, then we went home.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

you sure it's secret spot E F and not not-so-secret spot B R?


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

and whatever happened to those offshore pictures you were gonna post?


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Wow,that red your wife caught is a big 'un!


----------



## Not For Hire (Jun 30, 2009)

I am sure if was EF. Thats what the map said. I'm from the East side of Chicago here on vacation.

I am not much of an offshore guy but I couldnt resist. They didnt fight much.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

oh.

looks like there was bit of alcohol involved, no?


----------



## Not For Hire (Jun 30, 2009)

Ya a little booze. That may explain why I kept diving in after the trout under our lights. It was a rough drive back Sunday.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Not For Hire said:


> Ya a little booze. That may explain why I kept diving in after the trout under our lights.


c'mon man!!! stop holdin' out on us....put up the pictures of that!!!


----------



## houfinchaser (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice Reds and photos..


----------

